# Pulse oximetry- interpreted in ER



## anitar (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi,

If Pulse oximetry is done and interpreted in ER, how much point(s) can be taken in MDM.

Thanks.


----------



## shalini sarkar (Oct 14, 2009)

3 points .1 point for order of tests in the medicine section of CPT and 2 points for interpretation by the ERMD.

Hope this helps .
Shalini Sarkar


----------

